
Eight Things Stand-Up Comedy Teaches Us About Innovation - svag
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663337/method-what-s-so-funny-about-innovation
======
jdp23
Some great points.

John Sweeney's "Innovation at the Speed of Laughter" has some great innovation
lessons from improv comedy. The workshops we did with Sweeney at Microsoft got
amazing results, and it's all very applicable to startups too.

